# Is Tirosint better than Synthroid?



## Shannonbell (May 18, 2013)

Is Tirosint better than Synthroid?
Saw the endo on fri. she said my tsh was back down to 2 from 10, 2 months ago. I do feel some better and have lost about 6 of the 10lbs i had gained. i also inquired about the severe fatigue i still have(work 2 to 3 days out the rest of the week). she said i should take the testosterone every week and split the dose i was taking every other week. i said ok.

she also called this morning and wants to switch me over to tirosint. Has anyone ever heard of this medication? Is it really better? With less side effects?


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

It's not about which is better, it's about which is better *for you.* 

Tirosint is a gel capsule so the medication is in liquid form. It is still, however, levothyroxine (t4)...that is, the active drug is still the same. The thing that changes is being in liquid form and the fillers and additives.


----------



## sjmjuly (Mar 23, 2012)

If I am correct, I believe that Tirosint doesn't have any "fillers" or dyes in it like Synthroid does, so if you are sensitive, this may be a better fit for you. I can't take Synthroid because I am sensitive to the whatevers they put in it. I take Naturethroid and it's free of the extra stuff. I have also heard that Synthroid can contain gluten which is a huge no no for me.


----------



## allowingtoo (Mar 31, 2012)

Don't forget the coupon if you decide to try it
http://www.offtoasmoothstart.com/index.php?page=coupon


----------



## CA-Lynn (Apr 29, 2010)

If standing on your head and running your belly counterclockwise works for you, then so be it.


----------



## Shannonbell (May 18, 2013)

Thanks for all the helpful advice. Hashi's seems like a never ending battle to feel at least decent, although i haven't got there yet. I know no one knows, but i am left wondering how long before this will settle down and i can at least operate on daily basis and plan anything that i am not scared i will have to cancel out on. Have any of you changed the things you normally do, because of the way you feel? I mean do you try to stay away from stressful events?


----------



## bigfoot (May 13, 2011)

It just gives you a new meaning to the word "normal". arty0045:

You adjust and compensate the best way you can; and more than likely you've already been doing this for a while. Each of us is an individual case and the amount of time to heal and recuperate will vary. It sounds like you recently started treatment for the thyroid, not to mention other hormones. None of this stuff is an overnight fix, as much as we'd all like it to be. But I would say that your TSH dropping from 10 to 2 is definitely progress in the right direction!

Reducing stress, supplementing for low vitamins & minerals, adjusting your diet, getting exercise when you can, lots of rest and sleep, etc. They all help you move towards getting things under control. With Hashi's you are dealing with an ongoing autoimmune attack. The goal is keeping the attacking antibodies quiet, in addition to taking thyroid hormone to replace what your body needs.

Like everybody mentioned, Tirosint is supposed to be better for folks who are sensitive to dyes, fillers, binders, gluten, etc. I don't know what camp you fall into, but if you suspect any of those problems, it probably wouldn't hurt to try it. I's not a very well known med amongst docs at this point, but any pharmacy should be able to order it. (I suspect that the recall on Levoxyl is causing some people to look elsewhere for their T4 meds.)


----------



## sjmjuly (Mar 23, 2012)

Shannonbell said:


> Thanks for all the helpful advice. Hashi's seems like a never ending battle to feel at least decent, although i haven't got there yet. I know no one knows, but i am left wondering how long before this will settle down and i can at least operate on daily basis and plan anything that i am not scared i will have to cancel out on. Have any of you changed the things you normally do, because of the way you feel? I mean do you try to stay away from stressful events?


Oh hell yes. It wasn't myself for two years. FINALLY I am starting to feel better and think I am on the right medication and dose. It took about three years total. I suffered for a year before I was diagnosed and then another two years of ups and downs. Hashi's does suck and I have said many times that I would rather have a raging case of hemorrhoids. :tongue0013:


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

sjmjuly said:


> hashi's does suck and i have said many times that i would rather have a raging case of hemorrhoids. :tongue0013:


lol!!!


----------



## Prudence (Oct 30, 2012)

I wrote this in the other thread, but a study showed that those who love that morning cup of coffee tend to have no problems with drinking it right after taking their tirosint. It doesn't seem to interact like tablets can since it doesn't have the fillers they do.


----------



## CA-Lynn (Apr 29, 2010)

Regarding canceling events due to Hashimoto's.......never heard of that. In spite of 20+ years of Hashimoto's it was never THAT bad that I had to send my regrets for not attending something.

Now, if you want to talk about autoimmune arthritis, where the drugs are really brutal.....that's another story.


----------

